# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  New! P. metallica, subfusca, regalis; OBT; X. immanis; M. mesomelas

## Boanerges

I got in some new T's today for father's day  :Salute: 

Poecilotheria metallica


Poecilotheria subfusca (absolutely love this T and it looks like a girl)


Poecilotheria regalis (looks like a female also)


Megaphobema mesomelas # 2


Xenesthis immanis (It's like 4" unsexed but not sure what it's looking like. I have a ventral shot pic I took but I need to compare it with others as these can be tricky I heard. Almost all the hair on her abdomen came off durring shipping. Hate it when that happens.)


Pterinochilus murinus (OBT. Hard getting a pic of him/her since all it wanted to do was do laps around the container. Very cool T though!)


I absolutely love the P. subfusca and that was the calmest of all the pokies I got in today. Very much looking forward to picking up the Poecilotheria bara (the lowland form of the subfusca, it's lighter in color and very pretty also). I hope everyone likes my new T's and the pics (the best i could do with them any ways - lol). Thanks for looking  :Salute:

----------


## llovelace

So... How many you up to now?

----------


## Boanerges

> So... How many you up to now?


LOL - Not enough  :Razz:  Picking up two new ones this Saturday too  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alexandra V

Awesome new additions!! I love the M. Mesomelas and the Immanis (of course  :Razz: ) and that OBT is awesome! They're next on my list...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Boanerges

> Awesome new additions!! I love the M. Mesomelas and the Immanis (of course ) and that OBT is awesome! They're next on my list...


Thanks!!! The mesomelas are drop dead gorgeous as adults IMO!!! This big immanis I just got I am thinking is male but that's ok because I got a good deal on it and the males are very pretty as adults. I can always pick up another down the road if it is indeed a male. I need to check the next molt it has. The OBT's are really pretty!!! And as long as your prepared for the quickness spazziness and defensiveness then you should really enjoy one  :Very Happy: 

Here is a ventral shot of my new one just for you to see since you have one also:


Edit: Measured the immanis and it is 3", think I said 4" in my first post...

----------

_Alexandra V_ (06-23-2011)

----------


## Simple Man

Wow, all you guys and your fancy spiders are going to convert me someday. Not soon, but someday  :Smile:  Cool shots!

Regards,

B

----------

_Boanerges_ (06-23-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> Wow, all you guys and your fancy spiders are going to convert me someday. Not soon, but someday  Cool shots!
> 
> Regards,
> 
> B


No time like the present time to convert  :Very Happy:

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Is Metallica like really venomous one... I gonna attempt handle one this terrifying creatures  (hopefully totally safe one) on White Plains Reptile show... If I find Courage... I'll post pictures  :Razz: 

Congrats on new addictions  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:

----------

_Boanerges_ (06-24-2011)

----------


## Alexandra V

> Thanks!!! The mesomelas are drop dead gorgeous as adults IMO!!! This big immanis I just got I am thinking is male but that's ok because I got a good deal on it and the males are very pretty as adults. I can always pick up another down the road if it is indeed a male. I need to check the next molt it has. The OBT's are really pretty!!! And as long as your prepared for the quickness spazziness and defensiveness then you should really enjoy one 
> 
> Here is a ventral shot of my new one just for you to see since you have one also:
> 
> 
> Edit: Measured the immanis and it is 3", think I said 4" in my first post...


I love the spazzy spiders!  :Razz:  chill ones are nice, but the jumpy defensive ones are more exciting lol. Thanks for the pic, and it makes me think male too, but I suck at ventral sexing. I'm still waiting on a molt from mine... :/

----------

_Boanerges_ (06-24-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> Is Metallica like really venomous one... I gonna attempt handle one this terrifying creatures  (hopefully totally safe one) on White Plains Reptile show... If I find Courage... I'll post pictures 
> 
> Congrats on new addictions


The Poecilotheria genus all have a medically significant bite and are considered to be one of the most dangerous and worse bites you can get from a tarantula. Now there is an Avicularia metallica that is no where near as venomus as a Poecilotheria metallica and is also pretty calm. Not as beautiful as the P. metallica (and nooooooo where near as pricey) but a VERY beautiful T in its own right  :Very Happy:  



> I love the spazzy spiders!  chill ones are nice, but the jumpy defensive ones are more exciting lol. Thanks for the pic, and it makes me think male too, but I suck at ventral sexing. I'm still waiting on a molt from mine... :/


This X. immanis is actually pretty chill compared to my other two, not sure why? Not complaining either though. But the P. metallica I just got is a super spaz while the other two I had were really laid back. I guess it just shows how each tarantula has it's own personality and not all are the same. Luckily the males or the X. immanis are so much prettier then the females so if it is male then all is definitely not lost. Just means I need to pick up another one some time down the road to try to get a female  :Very Happy:  I will definitely check the molt though too see what it is because they can be tricky to sex ventrally. But I am happy if it is a male  :Good Job:

----------


## Lucas339

if they didnt creep me out so much (and i had a large collection of scorptions), id have some!  i really like P. metallicas!

great new additions!

----------

_Boanerges_ (06-24-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> if they didnt creep me out so much (and i had a large collection of scorptions), id have some!  i really like P. metallicas!
> 
> great new additions!


Thanks!! You had a REALLY nice scorpion collection didn't you (I write had because I see you wrote had so you must not have a large collection any more)? It is interesting that you are creeped out by tarantulas but really like scorpions. I mean it makes sense obviously but my first quick thought is if someone likes one creepy crawly then they like them all if you know what I mean and that is definitely not always the case.

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

> Thanks!! You had a REALLY nice scorpion collection didn't you (I write had because I see you wrote had so you must not have a large collection any more)? It is interesting that you are creeped out by tarantulas but really like scorpions. I mean it makes sense obviously but my first quick thought is if someone likes one creepy crawly then they like them all if you know what I mean and that is definitely not always the case.


No is not.. I like scorpions... but Spiders give me shivers... especially big hairy ones...

----------


## Lucas339

> Thanks!! You had a REALLY nice scorpion collection didn't you (I write had because I see you wrote had so you must not have a large collection any more)? It is interesting that you are creeped out by tarantulas but really like scorpions. I mean it makes sense obviously but my first quick thought is if someone likes one creepy crawly then they like them all if you know what I mean and that is definitely not always the case.


yeah i had quite the collection.  I had over 100 babies at one time...not counting the adults  got in on some first time import stuff but sold it all off.  i really got tired of the entire cricket thing and none of mine really ate meal worms.  feeding and watering 100 babies take a while!  especially when you can't leave the crickets in or they will eat the babies.

i think its the whole that spider can shoot up the container at me and scorpions can't.  i had some semi arboreal species (Tityus) but they still couldn't climb the containers like arboreal Ts can.

----------


## Boanerges

> I love the spazzy spiders!  chill ones are nice, but the jumpy defensive ones are more exciting lol. Thanks for the pic, and it makes me think male too, but I suck at ventral sexing. I'm still waiting on a molt from mine... :/


 My new X. immanis abdomen turned black today so we should be finding out the sex of it real soon!!!! Plus it will get all the cool hais back on it's butt  :Very Happy: 



> No is not.. I like scorpions... but Spiders give me shivers... especially big hairy ones...


 LOL - Nothing wrong with being creeped out by spiders!! I know a LOT of people who are. I had the biggest, burley kind of dudes let out screams for me to come get spiders the were confronted with when I worked at a concrete plant. It was very comical  :ROFL: 



> yeah i had quite the collection.  I had over 100 babies at one time...not counting the adults  got in on some first time import stuff but sold it all off.  i really got tired of the entire cricket thing and none of mine really ate meal worms.  feeding and watering 100 babies take a while!  especially when you can't leave the crickets in or they will eat the babies.
> 
> i think its the whole that spider can shoot up the container at me and scorpions can't.  i had some semi arboreal species (Tityus) but they still couldn't climb the containers like arboreal Ts can.


It can be VERY time consuming when you get large numbers!! 

And I HATE crickets!!! They are loud and smelly!!! But it's all I use currently - lol. I have been considering trying B. dubias but some T's just don't seem like them. I might give them a shot anyways. If they don't like them then I will stick with crickets. It wont hurt nothing to try. It would be nice to feed the big T's one adult dubia though as opposed to multiple crickets you know. 

I know what you mean about the climbing T's. I think the P. regalis that bit RobC was hanging at the top of the container when he opened it and jumped out and bit him. He was JACKED up from that. Makes you a bit more cautioned when opening up or working in your pokey containers.

----------


## PrettyInInk87

Awesome and very pretty! I only have 9 T's but do have about 170 baby A. versicolors in the "incubator".  :Very Happy:

----------

_Boanerges_ (06-24-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> Awesome and very pretty! I only have 9 T's but do have about 170 baby A. versicolors in the "incubator".


Thanks!!! What 9 are you currently keeping? 2 of the 9 I would guess is a 1.1 A. versicolor - lol. And 170 Avicularia versicolor slings is AWESOME  :Bowdown:   :Very Happy:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Thanks!!! What 9 are you currently keeping? 2 of the 9 I would guess is a 1.1 A. versicolor - lol. And 170 Avicularia versicolor slings is AWESOME


Thank you, i'm currently looking into adding another adult female versi... (ssh, for free. Crossing my fingers...)

I have:
Female 3 inch A. versicolor
2 Female 3 inch G. rosea
Female 2 inch B. smithi
Female 2 inch B. vagans
Unsexed 1 1/2 inch G. pulchra
Unsexed 1 1/2 P. irminia
Unsexed A. avicularia sling
Unsexed P. chevronie (spelling?) sling

I have been lucky to get all ladies so far.

I like to stick to the less likely to bite T's and also the "not so dangerous" ones, lol! I have read though that P. irminia bites and Trinidad Chevron bites are pretty nasty though...

----------


## Boanerges

> Thank you, i'm currently looking into adding another adult female versi... (ssh, for free. Crossing my fingers...)
> 
> I have:
> Female 3 inch A. versicolor
> 2 Female 3 inch G. rosea
> Female 2 inch B. smithi
> Female 2 inch B. vagans
> Unsexed 1 1/2 inch G. pulchra
> Unsexed 1 1/2 P. irminia
> ...


That's a really nice collection you got going on over there!!!! You need to get to posting some pics of them  :Very Happy:  And a free versicolor female, that would be sweeeet!!! My luck usually stinks when getting unsexed T's unless the person is nice enough to send me ventral shots of the T beforehand (if it's big enough) - lol.

----------


## Boanerges

Here is a link to RobC's bite report by the Poecilotheria regalis for anyone interested. Just scrool down until you see the user name RobC for his. Very nice guy but anyways here is the link: http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=140875

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> That's a really nice collection you got going on over there!!!! You need to get to posting some pics of them  And a free versicolor female, that would be sweeeet!!! My luck usually stinks when getting unsexed T's unless the person is nice enough to send me ventral shots of the T beforehand (if it's big enough) - lol.


Well most of my T's I have gotten for free including Rosy my currently female versi. Only ones I actually paid for were 20 for my P. irminia and 30 for my B. smithi (awsome deal along with enclosure).  :Very Happy:  Oh and I sort of traded a mature female B. auratum (STUPID STUPID STUPID!) for the G. pulchra and an acrylic arboreal set up.

Edit: I swear I had posted some pictures of my T's but I guess not... I'll get right on it.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Boanerges

> Well most of my T's I have gotten for free including Rosy my currently female versi. Only ones I actually paid for were 20 for my P. irminia and 30 for my B. smithi (awsome deal along with enclosure).  Oh and I sort of traded a mature female B. auratum (STUPID STUPID STUPID!) for the G. pulchra and an acrylic arboreal set up.
> 
> Edit: I swear I had posted some pictures of my T's but I guess not... I'll get right on it.


Well you certainly got a good deal on all your T's!! You seem to have good luck so hopefully your G. pulchra turns out to be female at least!! 

I will be looking forward to checking some pics out  :Good Job:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Well you certainly got a good deal on all your T's!! You seem to have good luck so hopefully your G. pulchra turns out to be female at least!! 
> 
> I will be looking forward to checking some pics out


I just posted a thread with LOTS of pictures.  :Smile:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh man, every one of those pictures made me shiver, but I must say that first one is definitely the only spider I have ever considered pretty! That one is awesome, plus it's called Metallica, that was my first cat's name  :Razz:

----------

_Boanerges_ (06-25-2011)

----------


## Boanerges

> Oh man, every one of those pictures made me shiver, but I must say that first one is definitely the only spider I have ever considered pretty! That one is awesome, plus it's called Metallica, that was my first cat's name


Thanks Stephanie  :Very Happy:

----------


## CoolioTiffany

All are awesome!!!  :Very Happy: 
What a gnarly Father's Day gift :Good Job:

----------

_Boanerges_ (06-29-2011)

----------

